# Footage nicht flüssig in SlowMotion



## Fathom (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo tut user,

also ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe videomaterial, wo Wolken gefilmt wurden. Dieses möchte ich nun gern sehr langsam einstellen, sprich die Sequenz in SloMo fahren. Jetzt kann ich ja bei After Effects, Premiere etc. die Geschwindigkeit auf beispielsweise 25% reduzieren oder eine feste Zeitangabe einstellen (bs. Originalclip dauert 00:30 sek - auf 2 Minuten).
Wenn ich das Materila so rausrendere stockt das Material sehr stark. Ich nehme an, es werden einfach frames gestreckt. so dass frames dupliziert werden, was das ganze am Ende unschön aussehen lässt. Gibt es möglichkeiten, dieses "stocken" im Bild zu reduzieren? So dass es trotzdem wieder flüssig aussieht? Bzw. smooth? So ne Art Stabiliser oder ähnliches?
Bin für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Fathom


----------



## sight011 (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du bereit bist etwas Geld zu investieren, solltest Du sich nach diesem Plugin umschauen:

Twixtor

Du kannst dir bei Youtube angucken wie die Resultate ausschauen, da gibt es einige Beispiele!

Sehr gutes Plugin


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2013)

Aftereffects hat auch eigene Warp-Modi zum Berechnen der Zwischenbilder. Tatsächlich ist aber das digitale Verlangsamen stark vom Footage abhängig - wobei Wolken einerseits ein einfaches Motiv darstellen, andererseits durch ihre nicht klaren Konturen zu Fehlpixeln führen werden, denke ich. 






mfg chmee


----------

